# Franz Gruber



## Christi

Was he a composer ?


----------



## Krummhorn

You bet he was. He was also a teacher and organist. 
Probably his best known music offering was "Silent Night" which was composed by him and a Catholic priest, named Joseph Mohr. 

In later years, he wrote a number of other carols, many of which are still available.


----------



## Christi

[QUOTE You bet he was.* He was also a teacher and organist. Probably his best known music offering was "Silent Night" which was composed by him and a Catholic priest, named Joseph Mohr.In later years, he wrote a number of other carols, many of which are still available.[/QUOTE]Did he write the song ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Yes, Franz Gruber wrote the melody, the lyrics by Joseph Mohr.


----------



## Christi

Krummhorn said:


> Yes, Franz Gruber wrote the melody, the lyrics by Joseph Mohr.


 I thought they were written in 1700's ??


----------



## marval

Yes, Franz Gruber (1787 - 1863.).


----------



## Krummhorn

From a handwritten manuscript that was dicovered a number of years ago, it is believed that the lyrics (Mohr) were written in 1816 and the tune (Gruber) was composed in 1818.


----------

